

Launching my first SaaS product in 54 hours, 20 minutes, and 5 seconds - msencenb
http://mattsencenbaugh.com/launching-my-first-saas-product-in-54-hours-20-minutes-and-5-seconds/

======
joshmn
Might be just me, but "See this excellent tutorial for more details" \-- I
wasn't sure where to click, so I hovered a bit, didn't see it, thought the
page wasn't complete yet, but then accidentally found it.

tl;dr Might want to make links stick out more. :)

Looks neat though. However I'm not sure that someone would want to support
their iOS app with this and not Android. So... is Android coming soon?

Good luck!

